# How to splice a RCA jack to 3.5mm



## Kellie Pierce (May 8, 2016)

I'm trying to splice a video and audio to a 3.5 mm jack. If I can do, yellow, red, and white, that would be amazing. I'm trying to hook my dlink box up, and I can't find my av jack, so I'm trying to make one. I need rcas on one end and a 3.5 mm jack on the other. Help please!


----------



## MrGenius (May 8, 2016)

So female y/w/r rca to 3.5mm?






Or male y/w/r rca to 3.5mm?


----------



## jboydgolfer (May 8, 2016)

yup, they make component to 3.5mm i have one or two somewhere around here iirc


----------



## R-T-B (May 8, 2016)

You can also do this by hand if you have both ends and are handy with a soldering iron.  It's how my mic is hooked up right now...


----------



## hertz9753 (May 10, 2016)

I would just buy one from monoprice.


----------



## puma99dk| (May 10, 2016)

Just buy one, it's easier and I don't think it will cost u another morgue on ur home or u have to sell ur car to get one


----------

